# having a few issues with my tree/mogul riding



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I recently noticed a few issues with my riding and can't figure out how to correct them.

1. On steep un-groomed terrain (such as hard packed moguls or worse conditions), I tend to get a lot of chatter when I turn on my heel-side and end up needing to scrape a lot of snow as opposed to making good turns. I don't usually have this issue on my toe-side though. 

2. In trees where I have to continuously make aggressive turns, I feel that I can scrape quite a bit of speed going on my heel-side turns as I bend my legs and put extra pressure on my heels while turning. However, I usually end up going faster and faster on my toe-side turns, even though I am able to turn fast enough it often puts me in an awkward speed that I'm not comfortable with. 

I think my shoulders/hips/knees are aligned with the board during turns but maybe I'm not bending hard enough on toe side or maybe I'm not pressing hard enough on my toes?

Thanks for your helpful tips beforehand!

[edit] just thought of something else. i start to notice that when i'm at the end of a toe-side or heel-side carve, i can usually do a mini-tailpress that can give the board a bit of extra snap in the direction of the turn. I have no idea if this is useful in any way though, but I remember one of the CASI vids talked about utilizing the board flex to be a more aggressive rider. Does this have anything to do with it?


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please,
what is *up unweight* and *down unweight*?
Is the *apex* of the turn the bit that just precedes you extend and change edges?


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Quite common actually and the leading cause of this is the fact that the human body is designed to flex more on the toeside. When on heelside, we don't have the range of motion in our lower body joints we do when toeside. Heelside chatter is always 90% due to being too stiff.
> 
> To help reduce this, use more dynamic movements; especially timing your flexion and extension. Use a down unweight for making your edge changes instead of an up unweight that almost every high level intermediate rider uses. The down unweight allows for earlier and more positive edge engagement early in the turn. As you work the top of the turn, slowly extend to set that edge. As you pass through the apex of the turn, you need begin to flex again. This flexing action makes your legs more loose and this will absorb a lot of that chatter. Anytime chatter happens, bend something! Always get loose to quiet chatter.
> 
> ...


Thanks Snowolf. I definitely think there's something wrong with my heel-side turns. I found this screenshot of me going down a slightly steep terrain - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting 

It looks like my body's way too bent? Should I keep my back straight?

Also, I think I understand what you are talking about regarding good fore/aft movements on steep terrains. Currently I seem to do fine in powder conditions, but I slip out on my back foot sometimes when I try the same type of movements on hard packed snow.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> An up unweight is very similar to a pop. Most intermediate riders rise up to switch edges then drop back down into riding position and stay fairly static.
> 
> A down unweight is a very similar to a retraction where the rider flexes the legs rapidly and the upper body drops toward the board. When this happens, there is momentary near weightlessness of the board just like the pop that allows for quick, easy edge release and re engagement.
> 
> ...


Thanks Snowolf for the explanation. Regarding *up unweight* and *down unweight*, I think I am understanding a good part of it but not all of it after you kindly elaborated. The more I re-read what you wrote, I think the more I get the better picture. But I think I could only understand so much today. I will re-read it tomorrow. I regret I really could not grasp the 'pop' bit as well. The other thing is that, I have come across you using the terms *extend/ extension* and *flex/ flexion* in your previous posts in other threads. Those terms are so much more easy to understand. Is *up unweight* the same as *extend/ extension*, and *down unweight* the same as *flex/ flexion*?

I think the problem lies with me. I really could not picture where the apex is, and where the bottom of the turn is in your description without a graphical representation. I thought I knew where those points were but not anymore after reading more on your elaboration. Wolfie do you have a link to a schematic diagram of these points you might have posted previously in the forum? I am sincere. I want to nail down what you are trying to explain. Cheers.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Many thanks for the diagram. It helps a lot.


----------

